
“Should I Stay or Should I Go Now?” and Other Bits of Career Advice - bfathi
http://benbobsworld.blogspot.com/2016/11/should-i-stay-or-should-i-go-now-and.html
======
CalChris
If I go there will be trouble

And if I stay it will be double…

